# US tax payer in the UK



## keenlife (Jul 2, 2014)

I did not have any income for 2016, but I did enter into a civil partnership. I have a bank account here in the UK (small amount of money until I start working) and an account in the states. Can anyone tell me what I need to file and if my spouse's income needs to be recorded?

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you really had $0 income (or less than around $10,000, which is the filing threshold for filing single), then you have no need of filing a tax return. The bank account in the UK only needs reporting if the balance exceeded $10,000 at any point during the year.

The US doesn't recognize civil unions for tax purposes, so that doesn't affect your filing status nor obligation.

Sounds like you're probably off the hook.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

